# Hunter Mountain - 2/9/2007



## Greg (Feb 9, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied:* Friday, 2/9/2007 - 9:05 pm - 3:15 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Hunter Mountain, New York

*Conditions: *Manmade packed powder, hard pack, some bumps. Temps in the high teens, Partly cloudy, windy at the summit

*Trip Report: *Brian and I got to the mountain shortly before 9 am, booted up and headed out. Chilly today. We took four runs before the 10:30 meet-up - Hellgate/Broadway/Ike, Minya/Lower Xover, East Side Drive, Cliff. We then decided to try and squeeze in one more on Huega. On the lift ride up we bumped into trtaylor. Unfortunately, we didn't get to the summit until 10:39 and missed Hawkshot99 - my bad. We did Hellgate and then all three of us jumped in Upper Crossover. I was psyched to see Brian and Tim try that. We then did another run on East Side and I tried Lower K27.

Tim then broke off to check out the NASTAR course so Brian and I headed over to the West Side via Wayout. Towards the Claire's merge we bumped into Hawkshot! Hawkshot and I decided to try Claire's. Both of us went down briefly towards the top, but were able to recover. Hawkshot then went down again, slid for a good stretch, and then released out of his skis and slid out of site. I was pretty concerned, but someone from the lift confirmed he was okay. I picked my way down and grabbed his skis. I brought them down to him and was relieved to see he was okay. Claire's was not fun today - mostly slick windblown hardpack and some ice. Not a good time.

Glutton for punishment, I headed over to Anna Purna next for a solo run. Purna was waaaaaaaay better. Still slick hardpack, but bumpy enough and with some areas of loose snow to make it much more enjoyable. Sweet run. It must be absolutely fantastic in the spring with some nice soft bumps.

We then bid Hawkshot farewell as he had to work so we skied Hellgate down to the seeded line on Broadway. Really fun low angle bumps. So much so that we hit it again before lunch. Ate lunch around 1 pm and headed back out around 1:30. Hit East Side and Minya again, as well as Cliff. At the top of the Broadway bumps we saw Tim again!

I hit the bumps and then at the bottom noticed this little kids thrashing down them. He stopped near me and I said, "nice job!" and asked his age. "I'm seven." I then noticed a guy ripping down the bumps. Hmmm. 180 mentioned he'd be skiing with his 7-year-old. It was! We then took two runs down Upper Crossover and skirted over to the Broadway bumps, and finished up on Ike and then Racer's. Nice to meet a new AZer, 180. Your boy rips!

Conditions were great today. The groomed stuff was very smooth and edgeable. The ungroomed stuff on the front was big hardpack bumps. I didn't ski Upper Xover or Lower K particularly well, but they were fun nonetheless. The single black were all fun with some lines on skier's left. East Side skied particularly well with the fresh manmade on there, as did Upper Hellgate. The West Side was rough and only worth two runs. Cool to get on Purna though. Great run!

Overall a great day. I was happy that we were able to meet everyone we planned to. The mountain is in great shape with a ton of manmade snow. Go get some!


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2007)

Some pics:

*Huntah!*






*Upper Crossover*





*bvibert and trtaylor on Upper Crossover*





*trtaylor on Upper Crossover*





*bvibert on Upper Crossover*





*Lower K-27*





*Hawkshot99 on Z Lift*





*bvibert on Z Lift*


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2007)

A few more:


*West Side*





*Upper Claire's*





*Upper Claire's Way*





*Entrance to Annapurna*





*Annapurna*


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 10, 2007)

Now we know why we waited so long for you to get down Annapurna, you kept stopping to take pictures.:smile:  Looks like I should have tried it out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2007)

Anna looked pretty good.  I should have given it a shot.  Oh well, next time.

It was a great day of skiing, nice to meet up with some fellow AZer's as well.


----------



## 180 (Feb 11, 2007)

Great to meet some Zoners. My boy wanted to know how I met you.  How do I tell him they're from the internet?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's the video, unfortunately most of the good shots were from the same stretch of seeded bumps.  I think it turned out pretty good though.  It's 4:30 minutes.  Make sure you watch it all the way to the end.  I think the large version is worth the wait...

*Small version* - ~5MB
*Large version* - ~35MB

I'm trying to put a version on YouTube too, not sure if it's working or not though...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2007)

180 said:


> Great to meet some Zoners. My boy wanted to know how I met you.  How do I tell him they're from the internet?



I would tell him that you met us in Cyber-Space, sounds way cooler.  He'll think your an astronaut! 

Make sure you show him the video, there's a few clips of him.  I also used an audio clip of you at the end of the film.  I hope you don't mind...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool vid, and that little guy goes good.


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2007)

Spencer rocks...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2007)

YouTube:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGTnYV8WNO0


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's the video, unfortunately most of the good shots were from the same stretch of seeded bumps.  I think it turned out pretty good though.  It's 4:30 minutes.  Make sure you watch it all the way to the end.  I think the large version is worth the wait...
> 
> *Small version* - ~5MB
> *Large version* - ~35MB
> ...



The high res version is definitely worth the wait. Awesome job! Just a bit embarrassing that a 7 year old kid looks like he has more confidence on those big ole Upper Crossover bumps than I did...  :lol: 

180 can rip them, no doubt and Spencer is well on his way. Those seeded bumps on Broadway were indeed fun!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2007)

B, you do a fine job editing your vid footage.  Great vid.  You skiing looked damn good too.

180 and Spencer both rip.  But 180, please keep you son on skis and not holding a lax stick.  To be that age and skiing bumps in that fashion has to be a sign of a great athlete.  I played lax for Yorktown and we just don't need that type of competition. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Make sure you watch it all the way to the end.



"AlpineZone Rules!" :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks great!

You have no idea how many times we had to listen to "Welcome to the Jungle" last night.   At least our daughter loved dancing to it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2007)

severine said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You have no idea how many times we had to listen to "Welcome to the Jungle" last night.   At least our daughter loved dancing to it.



It was all worth it though right?


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It was all worth it though right?


Of course!


----------



## 180 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey B,
Great vid, can't wait to show Spencer.  He started doing the kickers this weekend and he looks even better.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, you guys made it easy to get great footage!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2007)

180 said:


> Hey B,
> Great vid, can't wait to show Spencer.  He started doing the kickers this weekend and he looks even better.



Where were these kickers?  In the park?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Where were these kickers?  In the park?



They weren't there on Friday...on Saturday the freestyle team built 2 kickers about 4 bumps down each of the seeded lines on Broadway.


----------



## SkiFirst (Feb 12, 2007)

Great video. the little guy is REALLY good.


----------

